# Free Pecan wood in OKC



## haglered (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anybody who lives works or plays in and around the greater Oklahoma City area want any free Pecan wood?

You see I have 2 very large Pecan trees in my back yard and they are constantly dropping limbs. They usually hang in the tree and dry out before they fall. I just had 2 limbs that broke in last winters ice storm finally fall to the ground and I really hate to see them go to waste by me putting them out the curb for the big trash day to pick up Like I did all the previous limbs from the ice storm.

So why don't I cut this manna from heaven up and use it in my smoker?????

I have used a small amount of it in my grill in times past and my wife declared she could not eat anything smoked with pecan wood as it repeated on her.... I therefore will not be using any of this wood that is literally falling out of the sky. 

She does like Hickory, and she thinks she likes Applewood. She says she doesn't like mesquite. I don't think she will like any of the heavier tasting woods. Oh well..... 

It's kinda ironic that I smoke in the shade of one of these big pecan trees but can't use any of it's wood to smoke with. 

I will cut them up to a size that will fit the back of a pick up If you want to come and get them. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## low&slow (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmmm, I think hickory is stronger than pecan. I bet if you used the pecan and told her it was apple she would believe you. Pecan is one of the milder woods out there.


----------



## haglered (Jul 29, 2008)

I take it you are not a married man.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






She aint that stupid.... I have done it without telling her (I forgit what happens last week sometimes, marriage does that to ya) She suffers (not seriously, just a little indigestion). I think there is something about pecan that just disagrees with her.

I cannot use Pecan unless I am not smoking for her. And if I'm smoking she's gonna insist She get's some....


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll trade you alder, one of the sweetest mildest YUMMY smoking woods out there for a box of your pecan.

See my post under the classified ads for alder and maple. Go to the USPS post office and get a flat rate shipping box, they are $10 or 13, cut up a bunch of your pecan and stuff the bejeezers out of the box including saw dust shaving, as I do the same, and ship it to me and I'll ship you a box of Alder.........

Yup, I'm a smokin' good marriage councilor..

Alder or Maple in trade for your Pecan?, PM me and let me know. I'm ready to ship when you are.


----------



## haglered (Jul 30, 2008)

I cut up the limbs tonight and filled up a milk carton carrier and left about 5 logs about 5 foot in length I could of filled up another 2 or three milk cartons (you know the kind that hold 4 gallons of milk) I'm kinda resistant to having to pay 10 to 13 dollars. But if you will send the box with prepaid postage I will send it to you full of wood....  no need for exchange...


----------



## heapomeat (Jul 30, 2008)

PM sent to you haglered.


----------



## maryt (Jun 16, 2010)

haglered

I am interested in getting pecan wood, to take to my brother-in-law in CO. Leaving next Wed the 23. e-mail me

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 16, 2010)

Me Too!!   Sent you a pm.

SOB


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like to have some of that pecan, too, if the offer is still good.


----------



## dick foster (Jun 16, 2010)

If I lived around there I'd sure take you up on it but I don't. Oh well.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate to tell ya'll this post is about two years old


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I know, that's why I said "if the offer is still good." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Pineywoods said:


> I hate to tell ya'll this post is about two years old


----------



## dick foster (Jun 17, 2010)

I wish the date was more prominent but I'd be willing to bet those trees are still there anyway. LOL


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

If nothing else, this confirms my suspicion that pecan trees *DO* grow in Oklahoma, so I should be able to find some chips around here somewhere.  I really want to try some on some ribs.


----------



## bigjim57 (Apr 28, 2013)

Do you still have any of your pecan wood left. I need to do some smoking at the church.


----------

